# PC zusammenbauen; Hilfe gesucht!



## DERASKER123 (17. Februar 2014)

Hi,
habe vor mir einen neuen pc anzuschaffen und brauch dabei hilfe. Habe schon eine konfig rausgesucht:
hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC
Fände es aber doch besser wenn es vielleicht eine msi gtx 780 sein könnte. Möchte aber nicht an speicher oder festplattenspeicher sparen. Außerdem würde ich gerne übertakten. Es sollte auch ein i7 sein.
Weitere beantwortete Fragen:
Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
nicht über 1150€

Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur,   Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
nein

Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
nein

Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Vom Händler(bevorzugt konfig.), kann keinen pc zusammenbauen :/

Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
1440x900

Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Zocken: neuere Ressourcenfressende Games wie Far Cry 3; BF4; War Thunder; AC4

Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
JA ;D

Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? 
I7;8gb ram; msi gtx780


Danke


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Wird der Monitor in nächster Zeit ausgetauscht?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Februar 2014)

Wird schwer weil der Monitor schlecht ist und man viell. ein neues kaufen sollte

Edit zu spät


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Also ich würde eher zu einen neuen Full HD Monitor raten und dazu statt der GTX 780 die GTX 770 da sie für Full HD ausreicht, sowie einen Core i5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)
 1010,63€ bei Mindfactory, da der CPU Kühler sowieso von HWV nicht eingebaut ist weil er zu schwer ist.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Februar 2014)

Ja kannst so nehmen mehr ist nicht drin.


----------



## eav86 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Ich muss dir leider mitteilen, dass mit deiner momentanen Peripherie, also monitor. Es  Geldverschwendung wäre, eine Nvidia 780 Karte zu kaufen.
Dazukommt, dass dein Konfigurator ins nix führt. Bitte mach eine Liste auf geizhals.de

Hier haste ein Mögliches Setup, aber leider ist es mit 1150€ einfach "schlecht balanciert".

Also ein korrektes Setup mit deinen "MUSS" Komponenten, so dass es noch eine siniige Combo wäre sieht wie folgt aus.
Und ein Monitor müsstest du auch noch drauf addieren, da die Grafikkarte eine Reine Geldverschwendung sonst ist.

1 x  Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s 
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (NXDS1BW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4

Doch Preislich müsstest du das Budget, dann auf ungefähr 1300€ aufstocken. Oder von der 780 Abstand nehmen. Und das Geld in einen Monitor investieren.


----------



## DERASKER123 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Hallo,
danke erstmal für alle Beiträge!
grenn-CB, deine konfig sieht sehr gut aus, nur der i5 sticht mir ins Auge. Reichen außerdem 450W? Dumm gefragt: i5 ist doch schlechter als der i7?
Ich hatte schon damit gerechnet, dass da für ne gtx780 nicht mehr genügend kohle vorhanden ist und ich weiß, dass mein Monitor milde ausgedrückt schlecht ist. Also bin ich mit einer gtx770 völlig zufrieden. Inwiefern ist die besser als die gtx760 Taktrate, usw.? Und kann ich damit overclocken?
noch ne frage: ich kann keinen pc zusammenbauen(Ich weiß, oben steht zusammenbauen,sry). könntet ihr mir vielleicht ne seite schicken (wie hardwareversand), wo ich das zusammenbauen lassen kann.


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Februar 2014)

Der i7/Xeon 1230 bietet in den meisten Spielen keine Mehrleistung. Die 770 reicht für fHD vollkommen aus, aber die 760 ist wegen schlechter P/L nicht empfehlenswert. Und wenn man über Geizhals in HWV reingeht kiregt man vieles günstiger.


----------



## DERASKER123 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

ah ok.
kann leider kein pc zusammenbauen (nicht genügend Erfahrung wo was hinkommt und mit was man das anschließt)


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Da hilft diese Videoanleitung weiter Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 | Intel CPU installieren | Deutsch | HD | Motawa10 - YouTube, bei weiteren Fragen kannst du hier auch gerne nachfragen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

ok danke,
hab nur angst, dass ich irgendwas kaputt machen könnte, z.B. Mainboard (is ja sehr empfindlich). Ich bin wirklich absoluter Anfänger. Wie lange dauert das außerdem?
Hab auch was von diesen pcgh-bastlern gehört?


----------



## Gripschi (17. Februar 2014)

Mainboard ist stabil. Generell 2 Stunden gesamt. Wenn länger egal. Hab meinen über 3 Abende gemacht und war dabei sehr vorsichtig weil es der erste Eigenbau ist. Viel Zeit hat das verdammte Kabelmanagement hinterm Tray gekostet.

Die Bastler kommen vorbei und bauen mit dir den Knecht. Die wollen höchstens Nen Kaffee "als Bezahlung". 
Schau mal in die Liste vielleicht wohnt einer in deiner Nähe.


----------



## eav86 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Erfahrende Bastler 30 minuten, Anfänger zwischen 60-180 minuten.
Die gesamte Hardware ist relativ Robust, ausnahmen wenn du auf die CPU trittst.

Insgesamt solltest du nur nicht mitm Schraubenzieher abrutschen 

Sonst wende dich an Mindfactory, die verbauen auch schwere Lüfter, aber die Gebühren sind eindeutig höher.

Falls du ein gut zugängliches Gehäuse (vorder und rückseite) wählst. Kansnt du auch Hardwareversand bauen lassen und dann den CPU Lüfter ohne Mainboardausbau montieren. Dürfte aber für dich als Anfänger zuviel des guten sein. Oder frag Freunde ob es dir einer machen kann. Sonst wende ich an unsere "lokalen PC-Bastler" findest du im hauptthread diese Boards


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Februar 2014)

@eav86
Kommt auch immer auf das Gehäuse an und wie man moch die Kabel verlegt, ich hatte ca 45-60 Minuten gebraucht bei meinem da ich fur 2 HDDs und einen SD Card Readern noch ein Entkoppler einbauen durfte.


----------



## CryanB (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

EAV86 hat Recht, rechne als Anfänger mit 3 Stunden. Dann noch Betriebssystem einrichten, Spiele, Updates etc. = ein halber Tag. D.h. Du solltest viel Kaffee kochen 

Und den Monitor würde ich auf jeden Fall austauschen. Sonst ist auch die gute 770er rausgeschmissenes Geld. Billige gute HD 24" gibt es zuhauf. Siehe Kaufberatung PCGameshardware.


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

Ok  
Ich werd auf alle Fälle den Bildschirm austauschen. grenn-CB, bist du sicher, dass die Konfiguration kompatibel untereinander ist? Außerdem kann das doch, wenn ich irgendwas falsch mache, extrem in die Hose gehen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Februar 2014)

Seine Konfi passt zu  110% zusammen


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Ansonsten mal hier reinschauen ob du eine helfende Hand in deiner Nähe hast:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Hi
hab überhaupt keine Ahnung wo was ins Gehäuse gehört (Beispielgehäuse von grenn-CB). Wo leg ich graka hin, wo Mainboard?
Wo wird außerdem dieses ganze kabelgewirr mitgeliefert? Ist das Gehäuse außerdem offen genug (für Kühlung)?
Passt das außerdem exakt mit den USB-Anschlüssen (zu viele oder zu wenige)?
Danke


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Bei den Kabeln muss man nichts extra Kaufen, höchstens SATA Kabel aber bei dem Gigabyte Board wären auch genug dabei.

 Weitere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich das man die den Boxed Kühler in den Rechner verbauen lässt von HWV aber dann die CPU nicht übertakten kann ohne das der PC zu heiß wird und abstürzt, weswegen man dann auch ein H87 Board und den Xeon E3-1230v3 nehmen kann un das übertakten sein lassen kann.


----------



## thebackpackman (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Ich kann dir zwar nichts genaues über diese case schreiben,jedoch dass es im web und auf utube zuhauf anletungen zum allgemeinen pc zusammenbau gibt,.
Motherbord wird meist senkrecht an die nicht abnehmbare innenseite des gehäuses befestigt. Die graka findet auf dem dafür vorgesehenen slot auf dem mb platz . Welche dann wieder waagerecht im case zu erkennen ist .  sowieso zuerst alles was auf das mb kommt befestigen !! Cpu kommt auf mb sockel ( passen muss er ) , darauf dann der cpukühler( keine Angst der kracht nicht ab) . arbeitspeicher in die slots neben dem cpusockel . Alle fans werden auch noch am mb angeschlossen . Hdd und ssd in die meist vorhandenen festplattenkäfige . Beim laufwerk kannste auch nichts falsch machen  netzteil meist am boden hinten im case festschrauben.  Die Kabel  fürs nt zum beispiel sind schon dabei ... 
Lasse dich nicht verwirren von dem ganzen, schau dir noch n paar tutorials an und dann gehts los  ( macht extrem viel spass selber zu machen als fertig zu kaufen ) 
ach ja und vergesse nicht dich zu entladen bevor du die hardware anfasst  

mfg,
Thebackpackman


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

versteh ich nicht
hwv kann mir schon mal den cpu kühler einbauen lassen?
muss ich außerdem die ganzen Kabel noch anschließen!? Hab ja null Erfahrung.
Hatte an meinem jetzigen Rechner eine Anleitung fürs Mainboard nur auf englisch und mit ca. 150 Seiten!
sehr kompliziert...

Ach ja: Passt der cpu lüfter von den maßen wirklich in das Gehäuse?
Und wie schon oben gefragt: bietet das Gehäuse genügend Offenheit?


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

das mit dem entladen hab ich schon gehört. Wie mach ich das am besten? Und kann ich auch Gummihandschuhe nehmen?


----------



## thebackpackman (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Ganz einfach : 
entweder du fasst einfach kurz an ein Heizung , oder kaufst dir günstig ein entladeband( kA wie das heisst )


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Bei dem Entladen kannst du einfach mit den Händen die Heizung berühren.

 Wegen HWV:
 Die verbauen nur Kühler unter 400g Gewicht und da taugt keiner was zum übertakten.


----------



## thebackpackman (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Welche cpu bzw mb willst du denn jz ? 
Für ne gtx 770 benötigst du kein oc . 
--> Könntest bei cpu und mb sparen und nen kleinen , leichten cpukühler verbauen lassen ...


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

schau mal in die config von green-CB. Hat er irgendwo ganz am anfang gepostet
da steht: i5 und 8mb
mir wurde geraten einen i5 statt einen i7 zu nehmen da ich daran sparen kann und der i7 nur minimal besser ist.
ich will auf keinen fall schlechter als i5 und 8mb haben.
Ist das schwer so einen cpu-lüfter einzubauen und mit was verbindet man dem? (verm. mit netzteil)


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Der CPU Kühler hat einen Lüfter. Den Lüfter schließt du ans Mainboard an.
Das ist nicht schwer.
Wie das alles geht steht im Handbuch des Mainboards.
Dazu gibt es noch sehr viele Videos bei Youtube darüber.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Das mit dem Kühler ist eigentlich nicht das schwierige, aber es muss noch eine Befestigungsplatte ans Mainboard und dafür muss man im schlimmsten Fall das Mainboard wieder aus dem Gehäuse bauen.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Ist echt nicht schwer : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnKSl2LMRHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/239455-how-waermeleitpaste-richtig-auftragen.html

Wird lediglich der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler ans Mainboard angeschlossen.
Der Anschluss sitzt immer oben auf dem Board, ganz in der Nähe des Kühlers, und nennt sich "CPU-Fan".


----------



## thebackpackman (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Der i5 bezeichnet jediglich hier das haswell  modell . Dort kannst du wählen zwischen 4570/4570k/4670/4670k (die sollten dich interessieren) die einzelnen modelle nehmen sich nicht viel...
Die erstgenannten haben die bessere p/l . Die letzteren sind auf dem papier einen Tick schneller . Dann kannst du noch wählen zwischen einem "k" also oc oder non"k" modell(k- freier multiplikator) diese k modelle sind nochmal teurer und brauchen ein anderes mb( h/b... zu z  ) die z mbs sind nochmal teurer . Mit ner gtx770 oc brauchst jedoch gar keine k cpu ... ausser du willst in ferner zukunft immer noch highend grakas mit dem jetztigen prozessor...  also wenn du darauf verzichten kannst würdest du nochmal ca 70-100€ sparen... und könntest das dann in relevanteres investieren 

Mfg,
Thebackpackman


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Ein Core i5 4570K gibt es nicht und der Core i5 4670 ohne K ist uninteressant, somit bleiben nur noch der Core i5 4570 wenn er nicht übertakten will oder der Core i5 4670K wenn er übertakten will.


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Hi,
Ach so. Hab mir jetzt mal ein yt video angesehen. Das macht man dann alles mit dem mainboard am besten davor und schraubt es dann rein.
Wenn ich jetzt übertakten will, reicht dann der Lüfter den du mir auf geizhals.de vorgeschlagen hast,green-CB?
Wenn ich die graka übertakten will hat das doch wenig mit dem cpu kühler zu tun, oder?


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Was ist eigentlich das BIOS und was macht es?
Sitz ja auf dem MB.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

BIOS


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Wo finde ich die IO-Blende?(oder wie das ding heißt)


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Februar 2014)

Liegt dem Board bei.


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

sind 1.5V für RAM normal?


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Februar 2014)

Ja. OC RAM hat mehr(1,65V), aber der ist unnötig.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Ja 1,5V sind normal und mehr wird von Intel nichtmal empfohlen zudem es auf längerer Sicht den Speichercontroller schaden kann.


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Ok danke
Was sollen die zwei "Löcher" hinten am BitFenix Shadow (Gehäuse)?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Für externe Wakü


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Noch ne Frage:
Laut Info hat das gehäuse nur 4 usb steckplätze. Das Gigabyte MB hat aber 6 x USB 3.0 + 2 x USB 2.0. Wird das zum Problem, oder sind das die Steckplätze, die hinten an das   
Gehäuse kommen (durch IO-Blende)?
Was sind ext. Wakü?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Die USB Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse werden auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen, die 6 x USB 3.0 und 2 x 2.0 sitzen direkt hinten am Board.

Externe Wakü : Aqua Computer aquaduct 720 XT mark V ceramic


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Die 4 USB Anschlüsse beziehen sich aufs Frontpanel, mit der I/O Blende gibt das also kein Problem



> Was sind ext. Wakü?



Zum Beispiel ein MO-RA3, der extern platziert wird


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Hab ein Problem:
Mainboard hat ein LGA-1150 Sockel, der Alpenföhn K-2 ist aber nur mit folgenden Kompatibel:
Sockel 775, Sockel 1156, Sockel AM2, Sockel AM2+, Sockel 1366, Socket 1155, Sockel AM3+, Sockel FM1
Ach ja: Wie verbind ich dann die USB-Anschlüsse am Frontpanel mit dem Mainboard?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Sockel 115X haben die selben Halterungen, der K2 passt also


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

An den Frontpanelanschlüssen sind Kabel dran die wieder rum Stecker haben die auf das Mainboard kommen je nachdem ob USB 2.0 oder 3.0 an einen internen USB 2.0 oder internen USB 3.0 Anschluss.


----------



## thebackpackman (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

@ Green-cb gibts ehrlich keinen i5 4570k .... so jz bin ich schlauer
P.s. meines wissens nach geht ein usb2.0 in ein 3.0 ?bzw. Andersrum ?


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

ok
WICHTIG: Reichen 450W?


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Februar 2014)

Reichen Vollkommen. Man hat noch ordentlich Spielraum nach oben.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

450 Watt reichen


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*



thebackpackman schrieb:


> @ Green-cb gibts ehrlich keinen i5 4570k .... so jz bin ich schlauer
> P.s. meines wissens nach geht ein usb2.0 in ein 3.0 ?bzw. Andersrum ?


 
 Gibt es wirklich nicht und bei den internen USB Anschlüssen geht das nicht, bei den externen schon aber auch in beiden Richtungen.



DERASKER123 schrieb:


> ok
> WICHTIG: Reichen 450W?



Ja die reichen locker.


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

Hi,

Wieviel Wärmeleitpaste muss ich auftragen?


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

(Nur zu Info: hab meine Hardware noch net)


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

Ist das BitFenix Shadow Gehäuse für Anfänger geeignet? Hat es genügend Festplatten\SSD Fächer?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Das Shadow ist klasse und da passt alles rein 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/239455-how-waermeleitpaste-richtig-auftragen.html


----------



## thebackpackman (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Ins bitfenix passen ssd sowie hdds rein. Was hältst du vom bitfenix shinobi , da passt auch alles rein, gute quali und genügend usb steckplätze kostet nur ~ 50€. Meist reicht eine erbsenportion auf die Mitte und dann einfach drauf mit dem kühler. Kannst aber auch mit spachtel verteilen


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Inwiefern ist das Shinobi besser?
Und welches soll ich nehmen?


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Wie kann ich mich am besten erden? (abgesehen von Heizung; wir haben Wärmepumpe)und kann ich auch Gummihandschuhe nehmen?


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. Februar 2014)

Fass an die Erdung der Steckdose, also den metallenen "Nippel" in der Steckdose.


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

ok danke


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Das Shadow ist schon besser als das Shinobi, denn es ist neuer und auch sonst ist es ein verbessertes Shinobi, schon alleine wegen den 2 Gehäuselüftern ist es besser als das Shinobi.


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

gut dann nehme ich das shadow


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Wie sieht denn dann die Zusammenstellung zurzeit genau aus?


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Hab mir vorgenommen alles auf HWV zu bestellen:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/basket.jsp        (weiß nicht ob der Warenkorb IP bedingt ist)
Mit Versandkosten beträgt das dann ca. 1170€ (oder werden die Versandkosten von 4.99€ für alle Hardware einmalig berechnnet?)

Ne Frage: was macht dieser Frontpanelstecker am Mainboard? Damit kann man sich doch noch mehr Kabel vom Frontpanel zum MB sparen (läuft ja irgendwie Drahtlos)


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. Februar 2014)

Ich versteh gerade nicht genau was du meinst, aber die Kabel des Frontpanels werden zum Board per Kabel durchgeschleift.


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

da gibt es irgendwelche frontpanel-stecker-adapter


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Die Kabel sind da schon fest dran und das wird dann ans Mainboard angeschlossen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Mit dem 450W Netzteil kann ich jetzt nicht übertakten, oder?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Daran wird es nicht liegen, das liegt daran welche CPU und welches Mainboard du nimmst sowie welchen CPU Kühler.
 Das System Power 7 450W oder E9 450W würde fürs OC aber locker reichen.


----------



## Zyclops (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Die 450 Watt reichen. Ich frag mich nur langsam eher wie du das mit dem Übertakten anstellen willst, wenn du hier schon soviele Fragen hast. Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber da kann man eigtl mehr falsch machen als beim PC Zusammenbau (weswegen meiner auch nur mit 4 Ghz läuft, mehr trau ich mich grad nicht drauf zu geben)


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Ich weiß, wie man ne graka übertaktet, nicht so ganz bei ner cpu. Es gibt aber ja das Internet 
Werd dann bei der cpu auch nicht viel oder gar nicht übertakten, mal schauen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC zusammenbauen; HILFE gesucht!*

Es gibt ja so antistatische Unterlagen. Bringen die was, oder sind die nur rausgeschmissenes Geld?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

Sind rausgeschmissenes Geld, ein Stück Karton reicht.


----------



## DERASKER123 (20. Februar 2014)

Ok,
Alles insgesamt (mit Gehäuse kostet dann ohne Versandkosten ca. 1030€. Hab dann noch 60-90€ für einen Bildschirm. Kennt ihr da was gescheites?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

Du solltest mindestens diesen hier nehmen : AOC i2269Vwm, 21.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 114,- Taler

Klar, nen Rechner für über ~ 1000,- Taler und nen Monitor für ~ 90,-


----------



## DERASKER123 (20. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann wird ich noch ein bisschen sparen


----------



## DERASKER123 (20. Februar 2014)

Sollte ich WIN7 dann auf einer ssd oder der S-ATA installieren?


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Februar 2014)

SATA ist eine Schittstelle für die Datenübertragung. Das OS musst du auf der SSD installieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

Und während der Installation lässt Du die HDD abgeklemmt.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Februar 2014)

Ja und wenn die HDD auch noch neu ist wird sie übrigens nicht unter Windows direkt sichtbar sein wenn du Windows auf die SSD installierst.
 Da musst du das bei Windows 7 im Startmenü eingeben: *Festplattenpartitionen erstellen und formatieren*
 Dann auf Enter drücken und es öffnet sich ein Fenster und da sieht du die HDD und kannst sie dort formatieren.


----------



## DERASKER123 (20. Februar 2014)

Was heißt "abklemmen"?


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Februar 2014)

Das SATA Kabel rausmachen wenn der Rechner aus ist


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

Erst anschliessen, wenn Windows installiert ist.


----------



## DERASKER123 (20. Februar 2014)

Ok 


Hab grad gesehen, dass der Alpenföhn K2 160mm hoch ist, das Gehäuse aber nur eine höhe von 165mm zulässt. Wird das zum Problem?
(in Bezug auf Höhe von MB bzw. CPU, die ja noch mitgerechnet werden muss. Außerdem will ich ja irgendwann mal noch modden...)


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Februar 2014)

Nein, da ist genug Platz.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Februar 2014)

Der K2 ist nur 15,4cm hoch von daher sollten noch 1,1cm Puffer sein und das ist noch mehr als genug.


----------



## DERASKER123 (20. Februar 2014)

Gut, danke


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> 
> Hab grad gesehen, dass der Alpenföhn K2 160mm hoch ist, das Gehäuse aber nur eine höhe von 165mm zulässt. Wird das zum Problem?
> (in Bezug auf Höhe von MB bzw. CPU, die ja noch mitgerechnet werden muss. Außerdem will ich ja irgendwann mal noch modden...)


 
CPU und Mainboard muss nicht mitgerechnet werden.
Die 165mm beziehen sich auf die reine Kühlerhöhe und da der K2 nur 160mm hat passt der.


----------



## DERASKER123 (21. Februar 2014)

aber was ist mit den fans. die stehen von der höhe ja ein bisschen über den reinen Kühler.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

Das macht nichts.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> CPU und Mainboard muss nicht mitgerechnet werden.
> Die 165mm beziehen sich auf die reine Kühlerhöhe und da der K2 nur 160mm hat passt der.



Wie kommst du eigentlich auf 16cm?
Hatte gestern schon geschrieben das es meines Wissens nach 15,4 cm dind die der K2 hoch ist.


----------



## DERASKER123 (21. Februar 2014)

Steht auf Geizhals.de


Was bringt eigentlich die Gehäuse Lüftersteuerung und ist die mitgeliefert (bei mir im BitFenix Shadow)?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Wie kommst du eigentlich auf 16cm?
> Hatte gestern schon geschrieben das es meines Wissens nach 15,4 cm dind die der K2 hoch ist.


 
Der Kühler ist mit Lüftern exakt 160mm hoch. Ich habe den schon oft verbaut und kenne die Maße.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Februar 2014)

Achso, denn bei Geizhals steht 15,4cm Höhe und 16cm Tiefe.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

Richtig. Aber die Höhe wird ja immer ohne Lüfter angegeben. Was ich schade finde denn niemand baut Kühler ohne Lüfter ein.
Das Maximum war bisher der Silver Arrow Special Edition. Der ist mit dem Front 150mm Lüfter ganze 180mm hoch. Das ist schon eine Ecke.
Und den Front Lüfter kann man meist nur schwer drücken da der auf den RAM drauf liegt.
Das ist beim K2 einfach da vorne nur ein 120mm Lüfter ist.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Februar 2014)

Das ist natürlich doof, Rosigatton meinte aber das man beim K2 auch die Lüfter etwas verschieben kann womit man dann auf die genannte Höhe kommt, zumindest meine ich mich daran zu erinnern das er es mal geschrieben hat.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

Du kannst den Lüfter etwas drücken. Das ist kein Problem. Aber so viel geht da auch nicht da du ja auf die RAM drückst.
Aber es geht ja um ein paar Millimeter. Da geht immer was und letztendlich kriegst du auch die Seitenwand noch dicht.
Dann drückt das halt. Macht aber nichts. Wenn beim Case steht dass 160mm Kühler rein passen kannst du auch in der Regel noch 170mm Kühler rein kriegen denn perfekt ausgemessen wird da ja nie was.
Ist auch immer abhängig vom Mainboard. Einige Mainboards sind höher als andere. Bei anderen ist der Sockel höher als bei anderen.
Dann kommt es auch darauf an wie die Backplatte verschraubt wird. Auch hier kannst du noch ein paar Millimeter gewinnen. Je nach board.
Ich würde die Angaben der Kühlerhöhen der Case nicht für in Stein gemeißelt als einzige Wahrheit hinnehmen. Dehnbar ist alles.


----------



## DERASKER123 (22. Februar 2014)

Was bringt jetzt nun die Lüftersteuerung und ist die mitgeliefert?
Danke


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Schließ die Lüfter ans Mainboard.


----------



## DERASKER123 (25. Februar 2014)

Hi,

ne dumme Frage: Ich schicke meinen vorigen PC zurück und wollte Fragen ob der Karton von dem PC reicht und ich dann noch alles mit Packpapier   
überziehe, oder soll ich einen neuen Karton kaufen (hab den Amazon Karton nicht mehr)?


----------



## DERASKER123 (25. Februar 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ne dumme Frage: Ich schicke meinen vorigen PC zurück und wollte Fragen ob der Karton von dem PC reicht und ich dann noch alles mit Packpapier
> überziehe, oder soll ich einen neuen Karton kaufen (statt das Packpapier;hab den Amazon Karton nicht mehr)


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2014)

Der PC muss natürlich gut für den Transport  verpackt werden, also außen ein Karton und innen Luftpolster o.ä.


----------



## DERASKER123 (25. Februar 2014)

Danke

Ich habe ja schon den Pc in den festen Karton gepackt, mit Styropor Polster(der Pc sitzt schonmal sicher und fest). Ich wollte aber fragen ob ich darum nochmal einen Karton packen soll, oder ob Packpapier reicht (für Absender und Empfänger Anschrift).


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2014)

Achso, dann sollte Packpapier schon ausreichen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (25. Februar 2014)

Ok Danke!


----------



## DERASKER123 (26. Februar 2014)

Hi,

Werden bei HWV die 4,99€ Versandkosten für alle 10 Hardwarekomponenten einzeln oder 10x berechnet? Und wenn 10x, wäre zusammenbauen lassen nicht günstiger?
(Ich weiß, die verbauen da nicht so einen schweren CPU Kühler)
Danke


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Wird pro Bestellung berechnet -.-


----------



## DERASKER123 (26. Februar 2014)

Wäre zusammenbauen lassen nicht dann günstiger?


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Du Zahlst die 20€ +VSK.


----------



## DERASKER123 (26. Februar 2014)

Ok,

ne Frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen DDR3-1333 und DDR3-1600 RAM?


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

1600 MHz ist schneller. Aber in der Praxis merkt man da keinen Unterschied, daher kann man ruhig 1333er RAM kaufen, bzw. 1600er RAM nur, wenn der Aufpreis gering ist.


----------



## DERASKER123 (26. Februar 2014)

Alles Klar,

Bei HWV gibt es da einen preislichen Unterschied von 1€. Jedoch ist der 1333 MHz sofort verfügbar, beim 1600 MHz dauert es mehr als 7 Tage. Was ratet ihr /rätst du mir?
THX


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Du kannst ruhig den mit 1333MHz kaufen, einen Unterschied wirst Du niemals merken.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2014)

Bei HWV ist seit grade eben der G.Skill Ares wieder lieferbar, und die Sapphire 270X, falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## DERASKER123 (26. Februar 2014)

Hi,

reichen 450W Leistung vom Netzteil wirklich für die GTX770 OC von MSI?
Danke


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Ja, das e9 450W reicht aus.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Februar 2014)

Ja das reicht locker aus, eigentlich würde es sogar ein E9 400W tun.


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Da fehlt nur die 4. Rail


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Februar 2014)

Ja schon aber schlecht ist es noch lange nicht.


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Jup, sind beide gut.


----------



## DERASKER123 (28. Februar 2014)

Hi,

wenn ich bei HWV bestelle, hab ich dann durch die Einzelberechnung der Versandkosten ernsthaft ca. 50€ Versandkosten?!
Danke


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Nein, wenn du alles in einem Warenkorb hast,  zahlst du ein mal Versandkosten.


----------



## DERASKER123 (1. März 2014)

Ok, sehr gut
Danke


----------



## DERASKER123 (4. März 2014)

Hi,

Hat das BitFenix Shadow ein gutes Kabelführungssystem?


----------



## grenn-CB (4. März 2014)

Ja das hätte das Shadow, wie man auch gut auf den Produktbildern bei Geizhals sehen kann BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DERASKER123 (5. März 2014)

Hi,

Ist das hier vom P/L Verhältnis besser als das BitFenix Shadow?:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/corsair_330R
Danke


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

Ich würde das Shadow bevorzugen, da es in gedämmten Gehäusen recht warm werden kann.


----------



## thebackpackman (6. März 2014)

Bei ordentlichen Lüftern aber kein Problem :
fractal define r4 . Super Teil


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. März 2014)

Hi, 

Zu welchen Mainboards ratet ihr noch außer das ga-z87x-d3h ? (Bitte nich über 130€)
Danke!


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. März 2014)

Das d3h ist top.


----------



## grenn-CB (8. März 2014)

Bei dem Preisbereich ist das GA-Z87X-D3H das beste und mehr brauchen 99,9% der User auch nicht.


----------



## Goyoma (8. März 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Da hilft diese Videoanleitung weiter Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 | Intel CPU installieren | Deutsch | HD | Motawa10 - YouTube, bei weiteren Fragen kannst du hier auch gerne nachfragen.



Motawa10, yeah


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Motawa10, yeah



Der Typ, der es darauf anlegt, dass sein Netzteil auf sein Board fällt 


Netzteil immer vor dem Board.


----------



## grenn-CB (8. März 2014)

Ich habe es auch schon so gemacht, z.B. das NT ist kaputt da habe ich das ausgebaut und das neue Eingebaut ohne das Board auszubauen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Jup, ist aber gerade beim ersten Eigenbau mit entsprechend zittrigen Händen nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## grenn-CB (8. März 2014)

Ja das stimmt, dann habe ich damals wohl Glück gehabt das mir der Fehler nicht passiert ist.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Solange nichts passiert gilt ja: 

Aber lieber Vorsicht statt Nachsicht


----------



## thebackpackman (8. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Solange nichts passiert gilt ja:


Aber , aber 


Wie man sieht, sorgt genau das für Gesprächsstoff , solange man Youtube-tutorials macht


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Der Typ, der es darauf anlegt, dass sein Netzteil auf sein Board fällt


 
Und wie schafft man das?


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie schafft man das?



Erst Board dann Netzteil einbauen 

Weil Erstbau ist es mMn besser, erst NT und dann das Board einzubauen. Man hat beim ersten Eigenbau doch manchmal recht zittrige Hände


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2014)

Ich verstehe es trotzdem nicht.
Wenn ich ein Mainboard einbaue dann liegt das Case auf dem Rücken.
Baue ich danach das Netzteil ein baue ich danach das Netzteil ein.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Ist halt doof wenn das Netzteil fällt und das Case immer noch liegt


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Baue ich danach das Netzteil ein baue ich danach das Netzteil ein.


 
 Wieso baust Du denn zwei Netzteile ein?


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2014)

Ich verstehe nur nicht wie sowas geht.
Ich habe auch schon sehr häufig das Netzteil ausgetauscht und der Rest war noch verbaut aber ich wüsste nicht mal wie das Netzteil aufs Mainboard fallen kann.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht wie sowas geht.
> Ich habe auch schon sehr häufig das Netzteil ausgetauscht und der Rest war noch verbaut aber ich wüsste nicht mal wie das Netzteil aufs Mainboard fallen kann.



Wenn jemand 2 linke Hände hat......


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2014)

Ich hab 2 linke Hände uns hab auch paar Male mein Netzteil ausgetauscht obwohl alles drin war also CPUK MoBo usw.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2014)

Gibt es dazu ein Lehrvideo?


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 linke Hände uns hab auch paar Male mein Netzteil ausgetauscht obwohl alles drin war also CPUK MoBo usw.



Dann hast du nur 1,5 linke Hände 

@Thresh es soll schon solche Fälle gegeben haben


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2014)

Rly? Ich kann nicht mal mein Windows nicht kaputt kriegen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Rly? Ich kann nicht mal mein Windows nicht kaputt kriegen.



Och, so schwer ist das nicht


----------



## grenn-CB (8. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand 2 linke Hände hat......



Und dabei einen Krampf in den Händen hat, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.
 Mit ist nur schon mal passiert dass das DVD Laufwerk das Mainboard zerstört hat.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Und dabei einen Krampf in den Händen hat, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.
> Mit ist nur schon mal passiert dass das DVD Laufwerk das Mainboard zerstört hat.



Erzähl!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2014)

Hab mal erlebt das einer mit seiner Hand gegen das Gehäuse schlug und MoBo und CPU waren hinüber


----------



## grenn-CB (8. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Erzähl!



Das Mainboard war schon verbaut im Gehäuse, dann wollte ich das DVD Laufwerk reinschieben in den Schacht und da das Laufwerk wohl ziemlich lang war und über den Schacht herausgeragt hätte ist es hinten mit dem Mainboard kollidiert und es haben sich 2-3 kleine Schaltungen gelöst, wenigstens waren das keine neuen Teile.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Das ist natürlich mies.....


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2014)

Da ist natürlich nicht so gut ;(


----------



## thebackpackman (8. März 2014)

Hier bewährt sich wieder mal der Spruch :"gewalt ist keine Lösung" ^^ 
immer schön sachte


----------



## DERASKER123 (8. März 2014)

Hi nochmal,

Da das ga-z87x-d3h zurzeit auf HWV nicht verfügbar ist, such ich nach einer Alternative (LGA 1155 oder1150)
Danke!
PS: Vielleicht weiterhin z87 Extreme Chipsatz
(Bitte nicht über 130€)


----------



## Softy (8. März 2014)

Also Du musst Dich schon auf ein Sockel 1150-Board beschränken, sonst wird es schwierig, die CPU auf das Board zu bekommen 

ASRock Z87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX oder Gigabyte Z87-HD3, ATX oder


----------



## DERASKER123 (8. März 2014)

Ja, hab ich grad auch gemerkt.

PS: Ich meinte natürlich z87 Express nicht Extreme xD


----------



## Softy (8. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> ASRock Z87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX oder Gigabyte Z87-HD3, ATX oder



Da kommt übrigens nichts mehr  Die Asus Z87 Boards sind auch nicht verfügbar im Moment.


----------



## DERASKER123 (8. März 2014)

Alles Klar, Danke!

1.Was hältst du von dem hier: http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79672/MSI+Z87-G45+Gaming,+ATX,+Sockel+1150.article
2.Die z87 Boards, die du mir geschickt hast, kosten ja nicht mehr als 90€. Was wird da dann eingebüßt? (In Bezug auf das ga-z87x-d3h, was ja 120€ kostet)


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2014)

Bei den Boards geht es nur um Ausstattung. Da sind die Unterschiede im Preis zu suchen.
Das Gigabyte ist völlig ausreichend. Beim MSI ist viel sinnloses Marketing drin.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2014)

Die o.g. Boards können kein SLI / Crossfire und haben eben etwas weniger Ausstattung, aber für die meisten User reicht das, musst Du halt gucken.


----------



## DERASKER123 (8. März 2014)

Was versteht man unter 'mehr Ausstattung'
(Mal abgesehen von SLI bzw. Crossfire Unterstützung)?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2014)

Mehr Anschlüße


----------



## grenn-CB (8. März 2014)

Und weniger SATA Kabel hat es dabei liegen, da haben fast alle MSI Boards nur 2 Stück dabei liegen, bei Gigabyte sind es 4, zumindest bei den H87 Mainboards und aufwärts.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Was versteht man unter 'mehr Ausstattung'
> (Mal abgesehen von SLI bzw. Crossfire Unterstützung)?


 
Die Menge an USB Ports am Panel. Ob es 1 oder 2 Lan Anschlüsse hat. Die Menge an Sata Ports.
Interne USB Schnittstellen.
Wie viele PCIe Slots drin sind.
Soundchip, Kühlung, Stromphasen. Zubehör.

Ausstattung umfasst eine Menge und die Preise variieren da sehr.
So zahlst du für das schwarz/rot Design bei Asus immer mehr als nötig.


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Alles Klar,

Ihr ratet mir also vom MSI Board ab. Aber die Boards für 80-90€ sind ja zu dem ga-z87x-d3h auch keine Alternative. Ihr habt ja gesagt, dass ich dabei an Ausstattung spare.
Habt ihr also eine passende Alternative?
Danke!


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2014)

Schau doch einfach nach der Ausstattung die du brauchst. Danach filterst du bei Geizhals und beachtest dann die Boards die übrig bleiben.


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Ok, mach ich


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier?:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79685/MSI+Z87-G55,+ATX,+Sockel+1150.article


----------



## Softy (9. März 2014)

Persönlich würde ich eher eins von Gigabyte, Asrock oder Asus kaufen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Bei h87 statt z87 kann man nicht übertakten, oder?


----------



## Softy (9. März 2014)

Ja, mit einem H87 kannst Du nicht übertakten.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

Mit Z87 kannst du übertakten und mit H87 nicht, das ist auch der einzige Unterschied der Chipsätze.


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Was bedeutet DDR-3 2933 Speicher am Mainboard?
Und hat das was mit den DDR-3 1600 RAM zu tun?


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Was haltet ihr von dem ga-z87x-ud3h?


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Was haltet ihr von dem asrock z-87 Extreme 3, was nur 100€ kostet.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem ga-z87x-ud3h?



Könnte man nehmen aber ist auch schon ziemlich teuer gegenüber zu anderen Z87 Boards, würde ja selber zu folgenden raten Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, zudem ist es auch bei HWV auf Lager.


----------



## Der_G4mer (9. März 2014)

Nimm lieber ein D3H beim ,,Vorgänger" des HD3 konnte man den VCore der CPU nicht einstellen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Hi

Das hd3 kostet aber nur 90€. Warum?


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

@Der_G4mer
Stimmt aber bei dem Z87 ist das nicht mehr so.


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Was soll ich jetzt nehmen: Das ga-z87-d3hp, das asrock z87 Extreme 3, das asus z87 (C2), oder das ga-z87-HD3?
Danke


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

Welches Asus Z87 ist das denn genau?


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

grenn-CB, hier der Link:

http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/93927/ASUS+Z87-K+(C2).article


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

Würde zu dem Asus Z87-K (C2) oder dem Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 raten, persönlich würde ich das Gigabyte bevorzugen aufgrund meiner guten Erfahrungen die ich mit Gigabyte gemacht und dem Grund das der Support im RMA Fall bei Asus nicht wirklich gut ist.


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Ok dann nehm ich das.
Noch ne Frage: Das 3DH ist von den vier am günstigsten. Warum?


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

Gute Frage, man muss aber auch dazu sagen das man bei Asus oft einen Aufpreis von ca. 10€ gegenüber zu den anderen Herstellern zahlt.


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Ok Danke!


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

Wenn du willst kannst du ja auch ein Feedback geben wenn du willst.


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (9. März 2014)

Ich versteh nich warum hier alle mit Intel wieder ankommen...Der Junge will ne GTX780 (ti) und nen intel, das beisst sich doch iwo bei nem Limit von 1150€!
Schau dir doch mal die Konfig an:

CPU: AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MB: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
NT: Thermaltake Germany Series Berlin 630W ATX 2.3 (W0393RE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N78TOC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

=1009,26€

Mit dem Sytem hast du auch ein Super System zum Zocken. Es muss nicht immer Intel sein und ein i7 schon gar nich für nen Spielerechner. Du hast sogar ne GTX780ti drin UND hast noch Geld im Vergleich zu nem Intelsystem gespart. Mit dem Geld kannst du gern noch weiter HDDs oder SSDs oder Ram kaufen. Opt. LW hab ich jetz mal rausgelassen weil du die für 15€ überall bekommst^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. März 2014)

Supersystem ??? Ahahaha. Guck dir die Benchmarks an. Der FX ist einfach Schrott sogar bei Multitasking ist ein Xeon besser .

Edit 780Ti hab bei einem FX gar kein Sinn da er sie nicht wirklich befeuern kann. Außerdem wär eine 290 besser da man sie auf das Niveau einer Ti takten kann.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

Sorry, das ist aber mal das schlechteste System was ich seit langem gesehen habe.
 Das NT ist ja mal der größte Schrott und die CPU bei dem Budget auch.


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (9. März 2014)

Ah ja und ihr seid die selbsternannten Experten hier oder wie ? Das will ich sehen dass der FX die 780ti ausbremst^^ und rein zum spielen reicht der locker aus. Würde er Programme wie Ableton oder CS6 benutzen schauts anders aus aber so...

Bei der 290er geb ich SpeCnaZ recht mit dem übertakten, aber das ein FX ne 780er nich antreiben kann ist absoluter Schwachsinn

PS.: nicht immer nur auf Benchmarks schauen und dann Urteilen sondern die Komponenten selber mal testen^^


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

Es gibt viele Spiele die hohe Single Core Leistung brauchen, abgesehen davon ist der Core i5 4570 oder auch der Xeon E3-1230v3 deutlich zukunftssicherer, eine Grafikkarte kann man schnell wechseln aber bei der CPU darf man oft noch das Board wechseln da eine neuere CPU nicht mehr auf den Sockel passt und mit ganz viel Pech in 1-2 Jahren auch noch den RAM.
 Zudem ist diese Investition deutlich besser als jetzt in eine Highend GPU zu investieren, die auch viel Wert in nächster Zeit verlieren wird und 2. man in 1-2 Jahren die gleiche Leistung deutlich billiger bekommt und bei niedrigeren Stromverbrauch.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. März 2014)

Ja wir sind die selbstgennanten Experten genau wie Threshold und Softy . I5 sind halt viel besser da bessere Single Core Performance und der Xeon ist auch bei Multitasking besser. Sogar ein i7 bremst bei BF


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. März 2014)

Das Netzteil ist Schrott und die CPU zu schwach für die 780TI.


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Hi,

Ich brauch von euch noch den letzten Segen^^ wegen meiner bzw. grenn CB's Konfiguration:
i5 4670k
MSI N770 Twin Frozr 2gb
Gigabyte ga-z87-hd3
Alpenföhn K2
bequiet e9 450W
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1tb
8GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
BitFenix Shadow
Crucial M500 240GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5")
LG GH24NS bare (schwarz)

Danke!


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. März 2014)

Bestell es für mich mit


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Heißt dass, alles OK?


----------



## Softy (9. März 2014)

Bestelle es 3x


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Alles Klar


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich brauch von euch noch den letzten Segen^^ wegen meiner bzw. grenn CB's Konfiguration:
> i5 4670k
> ...



 Passt, aber wieso nicht diesen RAM? Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

War vor 2 Wochen nicht verfügbar. Gut, dann nehm ich den jetzt. 
Und wenn ich alles auf einmal bestelle, dann zahl ich bei HWV nur einmalig Versand?


----------



## Softy (9. März 2014)

Ja, dann fällt der Versand nur einmal an.


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Sehr gut
Danke


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> War vor 2 Wochen nicht verfügbar. Gut, dann nehm ich den jetzt.
> Und wenn ich alles auf einmal bestelle, dann zahl ich bei HWV nur einmalig Versand?



Ja nur einmal, mittlerweile kostet der Versand aber dort 6,99€ wie bei Mindfactory, vor 2 Wochen waren es noch 4,99€.


----------



## DERASKER123 (9. März 2014)

Ich weiß...


----------



## DERASKER123 (12. März 2014)

Hi,
Ich hab bin jetzt fast mit dem CPU Kühler fertig und hab ein Problem! Der K2 hat zwei Lüfter, mein MB aber nur 1 CPU_Fan Stecker. Hilfe!


----------



## DERASKER123 (12. März 2014)

Hi,
Ich bin jetzt fast mit dem CPU Kühler fertig und hab ein Problem! Der K2 hat zwei Lüfter, mein MB aber nur 1 CPU_Fan Stecker. Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2014)

Beim K2 ist ein Y Stecker bei an dem du die beiden Lüfter des K2 anschließen kannst.


----------



## Softy (12. März 2014)

So ist es.


----------



## DERASKER123 (12. März 2014)

Ach so, der is am ersten Fan.
Der empfängt aber nur 3 pins, dagegen hat der "Greifer" vom großen Fan 4 pins. Problem?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. März 2014)

Nein, kein Problem, das muss so


----------



## DERASKER123 (12. März 2014)

Vielen Daaaank!


----------



## CL4P-TP (12. März 2014)

Ich glaube der passt


----------



## DERASKER123 (12. März 2014)

Ok, fertig mit diesem RIESEN-Ding 
Was als nächstes: Graka, NT, Opt. LW oder HDD/SSD?
Danke


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. März 2014)

Erstmal baut man NT und dann MoBo aber egal.


----------



## DERASKER123 (12. März 2014)

Dachte wgn. diesem riesigen Kabelbündel .
Gut. Und nach NT?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. März 2014)

Board;D

Ne bau mal HDD dann Laufwerk dann GraKa.


----------



## DERASKER123 (12. März 2014)

Ne ich meinte das Kabelbündel vom Netzteil (das Board ist auch groß ;D)

Ok, dann leg ich ma los


----------



## Rosigatton (12. März 2014)

Graka natürlich als letztes.

Hier ist nur mal jemandem aus dem Forum das Netzteil beim einbauen auf das Mainboard gefallen, deswegen baut der jetzt das Netzteil immer vor dem Mainboard ein 

Da ist die Reihenfolge eigentlich wurscht, wenn Du das NT nicht auf´s MB fallen lässt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. März 2014)

Oder das Laufwerk


----------



## grenn-CB (12. März 2014)

@SpeCnaZ
 Ja, das kann schon mal passieren allerdigns ist es nicht auf das Mainboard gefallen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Hey,
ist es egal welchen Fan ich in welches Fan_xx stecke? (Fan_1,Fan_2,etc...)
Danke!


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Ich mein nat. System Fan


----------



## grenn-CB (13. März 2014)

Die Gehäuse Lüfter an die Sysfan Anschlüsse und den CPU Kühler and den CPU FAN Anschluss.


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Ja ich weiß, dachte nur man muss was dabei beachten (Reihenfolge,...).

Bei den F_Panel Pins ist bei den 2er pins wie z.B. Power SW ein Pfeil auf einem Pin. Sagt der plus oder minus an?


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Hi,
Bei den F_Panel Pins ist bei den 2er pins wie z.B. Power SW ein Pfeil auf einem Pin. Sagt der plus oder minus an?


----------



## grenn-CB (13. März 2014)

Das weiß ich gerade gar nicht, aber eigentlich sollte das auch so gehen hatte se schon bei mir in beiden Richtungen drin und es lief beide male.


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2014)

Auf die Polarität musst Du nur achten, wenn LEDs ins Spiel kommen,

 falls Du diese falsch anklemmst, funzeln sie nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2014)

Der Pfeil ist immer Plus +


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

HILFE!
Der PC läuft zwar (Lüfter, etc.), doch es kommt kein Bild auf dem Monitor (zeigt mir nur orangenes Lämpchen: kein Signal).
Warum? :<


----------



## grenn-CB (13. März 2014)

Ist der Monitor auch an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen?


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Ne, ich hab so ein alten Anschluss am MoBo


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

Du musst das Kabel am Monitor anschließen, sonst kriegst kein Bild.


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Hab ich doch


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2014)

An der Grafikkarte anschliessen, nicht am MoBo


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

Verdammt fail  Meinte an der Grafikkarte


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Geht nicht. Ist dieser uralte Anschluss.


----------



## grenn-CB (13. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab so ein alten Anschluss am MoBo



Was für ein Monitor hast du denn das du noch den VGA Anschluss nutzten willst?
 Übrigens muss er an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen werden denn sonst wird es nichts, notfalls auch mit einen Adapter wenn nicht anderes möglich.


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Gibt's bei der Graka nicht so'n Adapter


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Ok mach ich


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Es funzt!!!
Hab jetzt kein Win7. Man kann doch irgendwie mit einer .iso das über ein Stick machen?


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Sry: booten


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. März 2014)

Ja lade dir das vom Chip.de herunter.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2014)

Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Ja ich weiß. Dann entpacken und danach auf Stick. Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. März 2014)

Und bei BIOS als erstes Boot Medien Stick wählen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Ok. Muss ich den Stick noch irgendwie formatieren?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

Nein. Einfach das Tool nutzen. Das macht alles automatisch.
Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Ok
Ich hab davor die HDD abgeklemmt. Soll ich die dann vor dem nächsten Hochfahren wieder anstecken?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

Nein. Die anderen Platten erst anschließen wenn Windows installiert ist.


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Ok mein ich ja


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Das auf Chip is aber ne Demo?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

Die aktivierst du ja mit deinem Key.


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

Das ist die normale ISO. Einfach mit dem Key aktivieren und fertig.


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Geht das nicht in der Vollversion, wenn ich win7 schon hab (alter PC)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. März 2014)

Du muss es nach 30 Tagen oder so was aktivieren.


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Über diese Datei


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

Du hast einfach das installierte windoof (die iso ist die "Installationsdatei") wenn derKey da ist aktivierst du ihn


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

Du musst doch einen Key haben. wie hast du denn das Windows vorher aktiviert?


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

War schon vorinstalliert


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

Dann muss der Key irgendwo sein. Entweder am Rechner als Aufkleber oder auf irgendeinem Papier.

Du kannst den Key auch auslesen und notieren.


----------



## grenn-CB (13. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Geht das nicht in der Vollversion, wenn ich win7 schon hab (alter PC)



Nutzt du denn den alten PC mit der Lizenz noch weiter?


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Nein, weil der Schrott is.


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

Zum auslesen:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Magical-Jelly-Bean-Keyfinder_36791614.html


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Danke

Hab übrigens bemerkt, dass in dem Crucial Ballistix Sport Dimm Kit nur ein 8gb RAM drin war. Ich hatte gedacht das wäre Dual-Channel.


----------



## grenn-CB (13. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Nein, weil der Schrott is.



Dann kannst du ja die Lizenz nutzen, einfach aktiveren mit dem installierten Windows 7 von der Chip ISO.


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Hab übrigens bemerkt, dass in dem Crucial Ballistix Sport Dimm Kit nur ein 8gb RAM drin war. Ich hatte gedacht das wäre Dual-Channel.



Sicher, dass du das Kit bestellt hast  Im Kit sind 2 Riegel drin.


----------



## grenn-CB (13. März 2014)

Dann hast du bestimmt den bestellt Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder diesen Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1339DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

1.Was hab ich dann für ein Nachteil?

2.Ich hab jetzt diese .iso entpackt und da is ein [BOOT] Ordner. Was jetzt?


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

Hast kein Dual Channel, also eine geringere Speicherbandbreite.

Nimm das von Rosi gepostete Programm zum erstellen der Bootfähigen Sticks. ISOs müssen so wie sie sind gespiegelt werden. Da wird nix entpackt.


----------



## DERASKER123 (13. März 2014)

Was heißt "gespiegelt"?


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

Nimm einfach Rosis Programm oder CD Burner XP. 

Gespiegelt heißt, dass es exakt so, wie es genau ist, gebrannt/geschrieben wird. Nur "garantiert" Fehlerlos.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> 2.Ich hab jetzt diese .iso entpackt und da is ein [BOOT] Ordner. Was jetzt?


 
Du sollst die Iso doch nicht entpacken.
Die lässt du so wie sie ist.
Du installierst das Tool und wählst dann die ISO als Quelle aus. Den Rest macht das Tool.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. März 2014)

Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Hi,
1.Das Tool geht nicht. Ich hab die Iso Datei ausgewählt, doch es sagt mir dass das keine kompatible Iso Datei ist

2.Das ist die Demo für Prof. Ich hab nur den Key für Home Premium


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

Dann lade dir die Home Premium herunter.

Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP


----------



## 98romi (14. März 2014)

Das hier ist die Home-Premium-Demo:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Windows-7-Home-Premium-64-Bit_46355794.html

Nachtrag:
Hoppla, ich war wohl etwas zu langsam  
Threshold war wohl etwas schneller als ich


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Danke, aber warum erkennt das Programm das nicht?


----------



## grenn-CB (14. März 2014)

Hast du die ISO schon heruntergeladen?


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Ja, davor die von Win Prof.


----------



## grenn-CB (14. März 2014)

Hast du sie mit CDBurner XP versucht zu brennen?


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Wie mach ich das?
Ich brenne die Iso und die Dateien dann einfach auf den Stick?


----------



## Softy (14. März 2014)

Nein, Du musst schon eine bootfähige CD erstellen, z.B. mit Imgburn oder CDBurner XP.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Wie mach ich das?
> Ich brenne die Iso und die Dateien dann einfach auf den Stick?


 
Du darfst nicht die ISO als Datei brennen du musst die ISO als Image brennen.
Dafür nutzt du den Img Burner.
Da wählst du die ISO aus und brennst sie. Aber nicht mehr als 8x. Alles andere ist zu schnell.


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Ich lad mir mal cd Burner xp runter


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

Img Burn ist einfacher.
ImgBurn - Download - CHIP


----------



## grenn-CB (14. März 2014)

Also ich selber nutze CD Burner XP und kann da nichts erkennen was daran schwierig ist zu bedienen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Das kann ich aber nur bei BEIDEN Programmen auf eine cd brennen?


----------



## grenn-CB (14. März 2014)

Bei CD Burner XP kann msn auch DVDs brennen und bei Imgbutn denke ich auch.


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Nein es geht darum, dass ich es noch auf ne DVD will, sondern auf den Stick.


----------



## grenn-CB (14. März 2014)

Für den USB Stock braucht man das USB Tool von Microsoft, womit du das dann von einem anderem Rechner aus machen kannst.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

Und das mit dem USB tool hatten wir schon geschrieben.


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Ok hat alles geklappt. Ich hab auf Upgrade anstatt Benutzerdeffiniert geklickt und dann kam das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab genau das gemacht, doch da der USB stick entfernt ist komm ich immer wieder ins BIOS und ich mach dann alles wieder von vorne
Hilfe!


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Biiiiitte ich brauch ne Antwort


----------



## grenn-CB (14. März 2014)

Nimm das Benutzerdefinierte, denn von was soll er ein Upgrade machen?


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Ok danke! Bis jetzt geht's.


----------



## grenn-CB (14. März 2014)

Hast du vorher denn nochmal die HDD bzw. SSD formatiert?


----------



## 98romi (14. März 2014)

Wird das bei der Windows-Installation nicht automatisch gemacht??


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Hey
Es klappt jetzt alles. Alle Treiber sind installiert. Nun hab ich ein Problem: Ich hab den PC runtergefahren und die SATA mit dem Datenkabel verbunden (Windows is auf SSD),
doch die SATA wird nicht erkannt (Laufwerk und SSD schon).
Was soll ich machen?


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Pls Antwort       *hetz*


----------



## grenn-CB (14. März 2014)

Du meinst die HDD?
 Wird die auch im BIOS nicht erkannt?
 Falls sie im BIOS zu sehen ist dann kenne ich die Lösung dazu.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

Hast du die Festplatte formatiert?
Wenn nicht dann schau mal in der Computerverwaltung --> Datenträgerverwaltung nach.
Dort kannst du die Festplatte formatieren und dann wird sie unter Windows auch angezeigt.


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Ja sie wird im BIOS angezeigt?!

PS: Hab jetzt gerade schon einen neuen Thread erstellt (Mist)


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

Mach hier weiter. Lass den neuen Thread schließen indem du einfach "Bitte schließen" postest.


----------



## grenn-CB (14. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du die Festplatte formatiert?
> Wenn nicht dann schau mal in der Computerverwaltung --> Datenträgerverwaltung nach.
> Dort kannst du die Festplatte formatieren und dann wird sie unter Windows auch angezeigt.



Ja das war das was ich auch meinte, hatte nämlich damals das gleiche Problem.


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Ok Danke


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Wie formatiere ich die (bin in der Verwaltung)?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

Sofern die Festplatte initialisiert ist -- zu sehen dass link im Kasten bei der Festplatte "online" steht -- dann machst du einfach einen Rechtsklick auf das große, längliche Feld.
Im Kontextmenü steht dann "neues Volume erstellen". Das anklicken und dann einfach immer nur OK klicken bis die Formatierung abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Gut mach ich


----------



## DERASKER123 (14. März 2014)

Alles Klar, geht.

Ich glaub bis auf ein paar kleine Treiber ist mein PC jetzt fertig. Sollte ich noch Fragen haben, werd ich mich natürlich nochmal melden. Trotzdem schon vielen Dank an alle Beiträge und an alle, die mir geholfen haben. Ich hätte ehrlich nicht gedacht, dass ich den zusammenbekomme.


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. März 2014)

Aber immer die neuesten aus dem Netz ziehen


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Der Typ, der es darauf anlegt, dass sein Netzteil auf sein Board fällt
> Netzteil immer vor dem Board.


Hä?! 
Äh, nein.

Aus einem einfachen Grund: Du hast weniger Kabelgewirr beim zusammenbauen. AUch spielts oft gar keine Rolle, in welcher Reihenfolge es eingebaut wird, sofern das Gehäuse solche Dinge nicht verhindert...


----------



## Teutonnen (14. März 2014)

Hier hat wohl jeder seine eigene Vorgehensweise^^

Ich baue auch das NT und die Festplatten zuerst ein. Einfach, weil die Teile schwer sind und das Mainboard kaputt machen, wenn sie dir mal aus der Hand rutschen. 

Die Kabel kannst du einfach aus dem Case hängen lassen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. März 2014)

Und wenn es Modular ist, hast du einfach nur ein Kabel zum raushängen. Dann später einfach verkabeln und gut ist.

Denn wenn dir doch irgendwie  iwas runterfallen sollte, kann immerhin  nichts auf das Board fallen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Hier hat wohl jeder seine eigene Vorgehensweise^^
> Ich baue auch das NT und die Festplatten zuerst ein. Einfach, weil die Teile schwer sind und das Mainboard kaputt machen, wenn sie dir mal aus der Hand rutschen.
> Die Kabel kannst du einfach aus dem Case hängen lassen.


 Ja, aber deine Vorgehensweise mit den Festplatten macht nur Sinn, wenn du von einem 'alten' Gehäuse sprichst. Also Gehäuse, bei denen die Festplatten zur Rückseite hin entfernt werden müssen...
So zum Beispiel die Glorreichen CS-601 und 901 Teile...
Bei modernen Gehäusen sind die Festplatten aber quer, da kommst nicht mal ansatzweise in Richtung Board...

Und das Netzteil sitzt bei vielen modernen Gehäusen einfach unten. Das kann da gar nicht aufs Board fallen, eben wegen der Schwerkraft


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. März 2014)

Außer man baut alles ein, wenn das Gehäuse liegt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2014)

Macht ihr das nicht??
Warum nicht??


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. März 2014)

Ich mach es so 

Wenn sich was selbstständig macht, ist es dem Teil relativ egal, wohin es gehört.


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Hey,
Mein Headset brummt(USB Headset). Wenn ich im Internet bin brummt es bei jedem scrollen?!
Habt ihr da ne Ahnung was das sein könnte?
Danke


----------



## Adi1 (15. März 2014)

Das wird wohl an schlecht abgeschirmten Leitungen liegen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

Bessere Komponenten kaufen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Ihr habt mir doch zu den Komponenten geraten, da denk ich doch mal, dass die gut sind


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. März 2014)

Sie meinte Headset.


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Ach so

Das heißt, da kommt noch eine andere Frequenz von irgendwo anders her?


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

Irgendwo kommt ein Störsignal.
Das zu identifizieren ist nicht einfach. Da musst du ausprobieren und andere Geräte abschalten und schauen ob es dann immer noch da ist.


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Aber ein PC fährt z.B. nicht ohne NT oder Graka hoch


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

Das Störsignal muss ja nicht mal vom PC kommen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Aber ich hab keine anderen neuen Geräte, und vorher wars ja auch gut. Außerdem hab ich bemerkt, dass die Störgeräusche was mit der Hardware zu tun haben. Bsp.: Gibt die Graka Gas, wird auch das Geräusch lauter(ich kann mich auch täuschen). Hab schon Micro umgestellt (laut-leiser), hat auch damit nix zu tun.


----------



## Softy (15. März 2014)

Hast Du das Headset am Frontpanel angeschlossen? Wenn ja, schließe es mal hinten am Board an.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

Scheint am Soundchip des boards zu liegen. Der ist wohl nicht ausreichend abgeschirmt.


----------



## Softy (15. März 2014)

Ich glaube, es liegt am Frontpanel. Wenn es am Frontpanel liegt


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Alles schon versucht. Unverändert.


----------



## Softy (15. März 2014)

Dann wirf das USB Headset in den Mülleimer und kaufe Dir einen Superlux HD681


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann wirf das USB Headset in den Mülleimer und kaufe Dir einen Superlux HD681



/Sign oder das HD 681 Evo. Dazu ein Zalman Mic und du hast ein" Headset "mit weit besserem Sound.


----------



## Softy (15. März 2014)

Danke, dass Du so einen wichtigen Post durch ein Fullquote auf die nächste Seite des Threads gerettet hast


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, ob es am Headset liegt. Wie gesagt: An meinem alten PC und dem von meinem Bruder klappt's ja.


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. März 2014)

Schon 35 Seiten 

Wenn du einen Schwanenhals haben willst mach es so:


1 zalman zm-mic 1
1 superlux hd 681
1 logilink usb ventilator
1 rolle schwarzes isotape
5-10 schmale kabelbinder

mit kneifzange ventilator und usbstecker von schwanenhals knipsen, enden bischen eindrücken und mit isotape umwickeln, weil scharfe kanten

mit kleiner säge oder scharfem messer den clip vom mic abhobeln, überstand mit bischen schleifpapier glätten

mic mit isotape am ende vom schwanenhals fixieren, kabel in regelmäßigen windungen drumrumlegen, dann vorm spiegel schauen, wie man den mic-arm gern vorm mund hätte,
position an kh markieren, dann schwanenhals mit kleinen kabelbindern an kh fixieren (4-6 sollten machen dass er fest sitzt), evtl nicht-mic-ende des schwanenhals mit iso umwickeln,
damit er nicht aus den kabelbindern rausflutschen kann

da das mikrokabel ein bischen länger ist kleine schlaufe legen, an kh fixieren, dann beide kabel in die gleiche richtung verdrehen, aneinander halten, oben und unten mit kabelbindern aneinander
festmachen (nicht direkt an den klinkensteckern, die müssen bischen leine haben falls die ports mal weiter voneinander weg sind), loslassen und zusehen wie die beiden sich zu
einem schönen kabelstrang umeinander wickeln, evtl kann man die kabelclips vom zalman noch am kh-kabel festmachen oder evtl noch nen kabelbinder in die mitte des kabels tun,
dank torsionsspannung müsste es aber auch so ein hübscher kabel'zopf' bleiben..... et voila, headset mod. kosten mit allem: unter 30€ , arbeitszeit für alles: ca. 30 minuten


----------



## Softy (15. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, ob es am Headset  liegt. Wie gesagt: An meinem alten PC und dem von meinem Bruder klappt's  ja.



Dann schließ doch mal andere Kopfhörer an Deinem Rechner an und schau, ob die Geräusche dann auch noch vorhanden sind.


----------



## DERASKER123 (15. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Schon 35 Seiten
> 
> Wenn du einen Schwanenhals haben willst mach es so:
> 
> ...



Ich hab nix von dem verstanden :Q
Sieht  nach viel Arbeit aus


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix von dem verstanden :Q
> Sieht  nach viel Arbeit aus



Kurz: nimmst den Ventilakor, schneidest den Schwanenhals ab, klebst ihn an die KH-Seite und klebst vorne das Mikro dran.


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. März 2014)

Anderes Thema am Rande, Monitor:

Ich such einen neuen Monitor zum zocken. Hab schon einen: http://geizhals.de/benq-gl2450-9h-l7...u-a684251.html
Was haltet ihr von dem?
Mein Budget: nicht mehr als 130€
Danke!


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema am Rande, Monitor:
> 
> Ich such einen neuen Monitor zum zocken. Hab schon einen rausgesucht: http://geizhals.de/benq-gl2450-9h-l7...u-a684251.html
> Was haltet ihr von dem?
> ...


----------



## grenn-CB (16. März 2014)

Nicht wirklich viel würde da schon einen mit einem IPS Panel nehmen Produktvergleich AOC i2269Vwm, 21.5", AOC i2369Vwm, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23", Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" (859-10143/859-10144) | Geizhals Deutschland, die ersten beiden würden ja infrage kommen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. März 2014)

Anderes Thema am Rande, Monitor:

Ich such einen neuen Monitor zum zocken. Hab schon einen gesucht: http://geizhals.de/benq-gl2450-9h-l7...u-a684251.html
Was haltet ihr von dem?
Mein Budget: nicht mehr als 130€
Danke!


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. März 2014)

Ok

PS: Sry, dass ich das hier 3mal gepostet hab :O


----------



## Softy (16. März 2014)

Der taugt nicht so viel, da würde ich eher einen AOC i2369Vm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2014)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema am Rande, Monitor:
> 
> Ich such einen neuen Monitor zum zocken. Hab schon einen gesucht: http://geizhals.de/benq-gl2450-9h-l7...u-a684251.html
> Was haltet ihr von dem?
> ...


 
Bei DEM Budget kann ich dir nur raten:
Nutz deinen bisherigen so lange er noch geht und spare das Geld so lange, bis du dir 'nen gescheiten Schirm leisten kann.

Der Schirm ist DAS Gerät, auf dem du die ganze Zeit starrst! Der Rest des Rechners ist da völlig ralle, sofern er nicht allzu laut ist, merkst du da keinen allzu großen Unterschied.

ABER: Auf den Schirm starrst du immer, sobald der Rechner an ist. Daran zu sehr zu sparen ist einfach mal völlig bescheuert...



DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Mein Headset brummt(USB Headset). Wenn ich im Internet bin brummt es bei jedem scrollen?!
> Habt ihr da ne Ahnung was das sein könnte?
> Danke


 
Was fürn Rechner hast du?
Was für einen Rechner haben die anderen??
WIE gehst du ins Internet??


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. März 2014)

Hey,

Zu meine"brummen" Problem: Ich hab den PC mal ohne Graka hochgefahren und Schau an: Es hat nicht gebrummt. Mit Graka dann jedoch wieder. Wie löse ich das Problem (und bitte keine Antworten wie "Kauf dir ne neue", das is ne msi n770)
Danke!


----------



## grenn-CB (16. März 2014)

Ist das brummen auch da wenn du 3DMark oder einen anderen Benchmark durchlaufen lässt?


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. März 2014)

Ich hab keine Benchmark Programme


----------



## grenn-CB (16. März 2014)

3D Mark könntest du dir ja downloaden 3DMark - Download - CHIP


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. März 2014)

Wie macht man solche Benchmarks?


----------



## 98romi (16. März 2014)

Einfach das Programm in grenn-CB's Link runterladen und installieren, der Rest erklärt sich von selbst


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. März 2014)

Während dem Benchmark (Ice Storm) hat es weiterhin gebrummt, aber hauptsächlich hat es begonnen zu quietschen und leicht zu rauschen. :-/


----------



## Teutonnen (16. März 2014)

Sowas hier?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GO71tx8Cl9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rauschen ist normal, liegt an den aufdrehenden Lüftern.


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. März 2014)

Nein, in den Kopfhörern (nicht die Lüfter: das werd ich ja wohl noch erkennen können )Das geht auch los wenn ich Far Cry 3 zocke.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. März 2014)

Ach so. Joa... Shit. 

Bei sowas kommst du in der Regel nicht um eine externe Soka rum, dein PC verursacht anscheinend elektromagnetische Interferenzen, mit denen der Soundchip nicht umgehen kann.


----------



## 98romi (16. März 2014)

Was sind eigentlich elektromagnetische Interferenzen??

Und warum entstehen diese überhaupt??

Gibt es einen Grund, warum es gerade DERASKER123's PC hat oder hat das jeder PC ein bisschen??

Sorry, dass ich jetzt auch etwas nachfrage, aber ich möchte mir in den nächsten Monaten auch einen PC bauen und dann würde ich nämlich beim Kauf der Hardware schauen, dass ich Teile ohne diese Interferenzen kaufe.


----------



## DERASKER123 (17. März 2014)

Beim Headset meines Bruders geht's ja auch: der hat kein USB Headset


----------



## Teutonnen (17. März 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich elektromagnetische Interferenzen??
> Und warum entstehen diese überhaupt??







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rpf4UOkvek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








98romi schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund, warum es gerade DERASKER123's PC hat oder hat das jeder PC ein bisschen??



Jedes Gerät, durch das Strom fliesst, erzeugt ein eigenes, schwaches Magnetfeld. Ob und wann das aber den Rest des PCs beeinflusst, weiss ich leider nicht, sorry. Hier scheint es aber der Fall zu sein.




98romi schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich jetzt auch etwas nachfrage, aber ich möchte mir in den nächsten Monaten auch einen PC bauen und dann würde ich nämlich beim Kauf der Hardware schauen, dass ich Teile ohne diese Interferenzen kaufe.


 
Kein Problem, dafür ist so ein Forum schliesslich da.


----------



## DERASKER123 (17. März 2014)

Hi, 
Mit meinen Ohrhörern höre ich auch diese Geräusche, nur ein bisschen leiser. Hab bemerkt, dass es wohl doch nicht an der Graka liegt, hab nochmal ohne hochgefahren und  der Sch**** war immer noch da.


----------

